# Vietnamese: em khong lay an thit heo.



## lcfatima

How can I tell a waiter (I am usually younger than the waiter and if not I know how to adjust honorific titles in Vietnamese, but just assume I am em...)

How can I tell the waiter I don't eat pork?

Em khong lay an thit heo. 

Also, how can I ask if the broth of a soup was made with any pork bones?

Cai sup co lam voi xuong con heo khong? (sure that is totally wrong, please correct)

Cam on.


----------



## Tennis

lcfatima said:


> How can I tell a waiter (I am usually younger than the waiter and if not I know how to adjust honorific titles in Vietnamese, but just assume I am em...)
> 
> How can I tell the waiter I don't eat pork?
> 
> Em khong lay an thit heo.


Em/cháu/tôi không ăn thịt heo 



> Also, how can I ask if the broth of a soup was made with any pork bones?
> 
> Cai sup co lam voi xuong con heo khong? (sure that is totally wrong, please correct)
> 
> Cam on.


Generally, phở broth is called nước dùng or just nước phở. Súp has more than one meaning in Vietnamese, especially when you're in the North. So in this case you should say:Nước dùng/nước phở có làm từ xương heo không?


----------



## lcfatima

Thanks tennis. The broth I want to ask for is in a mi soup, mi do bien. Should I call it sup or nuoc in this case? (Or canh?)


----------



## bananauk

You should call it "nước dùng" or "nước"


----------



## vietcutie703

Just to correct a few things

a) nuoc pho is only used when are are speaking of the broth for pho.  for example, when you are speaking of the broth for any other Vietnamese soup based dish, you would not call it "nuoc pho."  That would make absolutely no sense.  If you were eating things like banh canh, bun rieu, hu tieu mi, etc... you would not refer to the soup/broth as "nuoc pho." You can use "nuoc" modified by the name of dish, or you can simply call it sup, or you can refer it as nuoc leo.  

b) pork bones is simply xuong heo, not xuong con heo (you don't need the article "con")

c) pho is conventionally cooked with bones from cows or chicken, rarely --- if ever pigs.


----------



## andrew4558

northern vietnamese = nước dùng
southern vietnamese = nước lèo


----------

